# Paradigm speakers please help



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

i just purchased some paradigm atom monitors which i am using for my fronts and a cc-190 as my center channel but i know these things sound amazing yet when i set them up at my home they dont sound that great. right now they are connected to a denon avr1610 could it be my receiver has them set up wrong. i ran the audysseys setup but that doesnt seem to help. right now i just have the speakers plugged into my receiver, is there anything i do to make them sound right. i feel im not getting enough sound out of the center channel and fronts, i am a rookie av'r so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

A few suggestions:

1. Make sure that your speakers are in phase: this means double check that you have the red and black cables correctly connected.

2. I have used Denon receivers previously, they do need to be turned up quite loud.

3. Can you supply a little more info: in what ways do the speakers not sound the way you think they should. Is it just a volume issue?


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

i checked the speakers like you asked and they are setup correctly i even reset the banana clips, i just dont know feel like im hearing enough out of my center channel. when i set it up with audyssey it set my fronts as large and my center as small there i think its wrong. also the dB dont seem to be set right the center is set at -5.0db. Unfortunately im trying to learn the correct way to set this up, but i just dont know if its right.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You can change the Audyssey's speaker settings to "small" and the crossovers to 80 or higher as you want. It won't affect the Audyssey's other settings. Dennis


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually thats what i just did, set the crossovers to 85 and the sub to 120, when im in 5 ch stereo sat it sound ok but when i go to Dolby PLII or DTS Neo:6 cinema it doesnt sound so good.


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 18, 2011)

MataLeo said:


> i checked the speakers like you asked and they are setup correctly i even reset the banana clips, i just dont know feel like im hearing enough out of my center channel. when i set it up with audyssey it set my fronts as large and my center as small there i think its wrong. also the dB dont seem to be set right the center is set at -5.0db. Unfortunately im trying to learn the correct way to set this up, but i just dont know if its right.


Others may disagree, however, I personally suggest that you use your Audessy settings for level as a 'baseline' and then adjust settings to suit what you are after. For instance, when my parents come over I pump up the Centre channel to allow my (older) parents to hear dialogue easily. Your system should sound good to you - that is whole point.

See if that helps - if it is an abject failure you can just re-run Audessy.

Good luck!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, I have never had an Audyssey Calibration where the Channel Levels are anywhere near 75db's a Channel they have always been on the low side. If you do not already own an SPL Meter, it is an unbelievably handy thing to have and dare I say, essential.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

MataLeo said:


> Actually thats what i just did, set the crossovers to 85 and the sub to 120, when im in 5 ch stereo sat it sound ok but when i go to Dolby PLII or DTS Neo:6 cinema it doesnt sound so good.


These are surround processing modes. With a low end receiver like a Denon 1611 you do not want to push the amp channels as they will strain. Also, when using surround processing, you are messing with the signal and separating it artificially.

Stick to discrete audio (IE whatever is in the signal) IE "source direct" mode and tell us what you think.


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

MataLeo said:


> Actually thats what i just did, set the crossovers to 85 and the sub to 120, when im in 5 ch stereo sat it sound ok but when i go to Dolby PLII or DTS Neo:6 cinema it doesnt sound so good.


I'm not crazy about those sound settings on my Integra DTR 40.2. They have a drab sound to them, almost like mud flowing imho. It might be that you are like me and it just doesn't sound right to your ears.

Jeff


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

ive made it sound a little better, while checking some settings i noticed it was set to night. i changed that to day which helped it a little. how exactly do i use the spl meter?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You actually need to purchase an SPL Meter. I am sorry I did not make that clearer. Radio Shack sells 2 Models that are used by the vast majority of folks and are available for under 50 Dollars.

Are you using a Subwoofer with this HT?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

MataLeo,

Jungle Jack is right, at the very least you need an SPL meter to see what is really going on. Audyssey is a great tool, but is prone to errors, it isn't perfect.


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

JJ i appreciate your help like i have said before i am a beginner in the av world and i have the addiction so any help is really appreciated. Yes there is a subwoofer in this setup, it is an onkyo skw-540 which came with the sks-ht540 set which i am now replacing with the paradigms. i didnt get a chance to go to radio shack yet but will try tomorrow and tell you guys what i find out. And Thank you again for your suggestions and help it is much appreciated.


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, i made some adjustments to my ht i returned the cc-190 and got the cc-290. I still have the atoms as my fronts, i exchanged for the cc-290 because i hope to get some monitor 7's in a couple days once i get my bonus check. I also got the spl meter and got my speakers setup and they sound good. i think im still lacking the big punch subwoofer and a better receiver which i hope to get in the future.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Great call on the Center Channel. Bigger is always better when choosing from a top tier Brand. The Dayton Sub-120 is available for around 150 Dollars on Amazon and is a fantastic value. Does not look or preform like a 150 Dollar Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

MataLeo said:


> Hello everyone, i made some adjustments to my ht i returned the cc-190 and got the cc-290. I still have the atoms as my fronts, i exchanged for the cc-290 because i hope to get some monitor 7's in a couple days once i get my bonus check. I also got the spl meter and got my speakers setup and they sound good. i think im still lacking the big punch subwoofer and a better receiver which i hope to get in the future.


Integra receivers are an excellent match with the Paradigms. That's my setup! Forgive if I said it before but I'm looking at the Epik Legend for a replacement sub.

Jeff


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

is there a decent receiver out there that i could get for $500 dollars or less, that i could add an emotiva to later?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are several AVR's that are quite nice that can be had for around 500 Dollars. You could get the new Onkyo TX-NR609 from Newegg for under 500 Dollars and even includes a free iPod Dock, but it is lacking the critical Preamp Outputs for adding Emotiva's down the road. The perfect Model would be the TX-NR709, but it is so new that there are no Refurbished Models that would come closer to 500 Dollars. The thing with these 09 Models is that they use Marvell's stellar Qdeo Video Processor as opposed to the Faroudja used in prior 600 and 700 Models.

For the money, the TX-NR708 from Accessories4less is tough to beat:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
For a while, AC4L had TX-NR808's for close to 500 Dollars, but I do not see any. The 708's MSRP is 899 and that represents a large discount and offers Preamp Outputs, Networked Capability for Internet Radio, Firmware Updates, Streaming Music from your PC and more. It also offers THX Select2 Plus Certification which adds THX Post Processing which I am a big fan of.

If interested in Denon, Dakmart has some nice prices. Just make sure whichever AVR you are looking at offers Preamp Outputs if adding Amplifiers is something you are planning on doing, The 3310 and 3311 is where Preamp Outputs start to be available in Denonland. In Europe, the 2310 offers them, but here they are not offered in lieu of the CI functionality that the ROW Models lack.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Your current AVR is probably not driving the center properly, Paradigms love power. One thing you can check is that the channel level is not set absurdly low like -7 in the speaker configuration section of the menu. Once you get an SPL meter, set it to "C" weighting and "Slow", these will be your levels.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Excellent points about the Settings for the SPL Meter Dave. We should do a Thread about HT Essentials like SPL Meters and how to properly configure them. I take for granted things like setting for Slow Response and C Weighting as I have been using an SPL Meter for so many years, but so many do not use SPL Meters and or think that Auto Speaker Setup Programs often do a terrible job of setting the proper SPL Levels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave Upton said:


> Your current AVR is probably not driving the center properly, Paradigms love power. One thing you can check is that the channel level is not set absurdly low like -7 in the speaker configuration section of the menu. Once you get an SPL meter, set it to "C" weighting and "Slow", these will be your levels.


The monitor series is not as power hungry. The cc290 has a sensitivity of 91db. The studio and reference series are another story though.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed the Monitor Series is easier to drive than the Studio and Reference Series as Paradigm knows the vast majority of Owners will be using an AVR to power the speakers. I will say that even with the Monitor Series, adding an Amplifier can really make the speakers come alive. Especially if using an AVR with a weak Power Supply.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

Possibly. My Denon 989 drives them very well though.


----------

